# Teaser - GIANT WASP Eats Denver!  ;)



## cgipson1 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Judobreaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Omg, it's WASPZILLA!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 26, 2012)

How in the hell did u get that thing to sit still..?


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it soaked in bug killer?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2012)

^^HAHAHA


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 26, 2012)

OMG! Carrot antenna!!


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

~Ohh got a great angle on the jaw section - I always find it tricky to get a nice low down behind the head shot like this (normally as bugs like to be all on the ground and hard to get down to


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 26, 2012)

Holy wasp!!!  That is craziness Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> Omg, it's WASPZILLA!



Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> How in the hell did u get that thing to sit still..?



He finally kicked the bucket.. so this a dead wasp shot! At 9am he was fine.... 10am, laying on the bottom of his cage next to his little food and water bowls. Dead wasps are much easier to shoot!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Is it soaked in bug killer?



No... although he probably got a little when I took out the nest... that might be what killed him!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> OMG! Carrot antenna!!



Rather beautiful, aren't they?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Overread said:


> ~Ohh got a great angle on the jaw section - I always find it tricky to get a nice low down behind the head shot like this (normally as bugs like to be all on the ground and hard to get down to



Thanks Overread! Took a little playing with. While dead subjects don't fight back, his head was also tilted down... made it a bit more difficult to get.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Holy wasp!!!  That is craziness Charlie!



What???? You've never seen a 40lb pet wasp before?  lol!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 26, 2012)

Very very interesting angle. Just about never Get that in nature. Nice lighting, and overall. I like the composition and pose. Very good work, sir.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

Wonderful thing about creatures with an exoskeleton, you can photo them after the fact.  lol.

Why is there not a scene of downtown photoshoped in there Charlie?  Hrmmm?


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome photos and congrats on the print sale! Your teaser makes me feel just like a kid again in the 1950s.

Joe


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 26, 2012)

These little buggers were in our camp last weekend.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ysarex said:


> Awesome photos and congrats on the print sale! Your teaser makes me feel just like a kid again in the 1950s.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 14931




Nicely done! I like it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Very very interesting angle. Just about never Get that in nature. Nice lighting, and overall. I like the composition and pose. Very good work, sir.



Thanks, Garret! I appreciate it!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2012)

It ate Denver? This is a bad thing?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> It ate Denver? This is a bad thing?



Not necessarily... especially since I only work in Denver!


----------



## Aristoheliam (Jul 27, 2012)

wow absolutely beqautiful, love the antennae.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Aristoheliam said:


> wow absolutely beqautiful, love the antennae.



Thank you... I find the antennae interesting also!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > It ate Denver? This is a bad thing?
> ...



I think the Wasp would be doing the region a favor.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



It would definitely cut down on traffic jams! lol!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 28, 2012)

*I* would?

I've been pretty manic before, thought I could build spaceships... but becoming a giant wasp and eating a major city ... that's a whole new level of delusion.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

unpopular said:


> *I* would?
> 
> I've been pretty manic before, thought I could build spaceships... but becoming a giant wasp and eating a major city ... that's a whole new level of delusion.



Damn typos! lol! YES... delusional, that's me! Bwahhahhahahahaaaa.. Mini me, come! We must destroy the world...


----------



## greybeard (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

greybeard said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing



Thanks!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 28, 2012)

AUGH!

WHY DID I LOOK!?!?!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

manaheim said:


> AUGH!
> 
> WHY DID I LOOK!?!?!



hahaha.. I love that reaction! My Girlfriend has some of my spider macro shots on her wall at work, and she says that there are one or two people that won't come into her office.. they actually run by her office with their eyes shaded so they can't see anything! Hilarious! Although a phobia is not something to be laughed at, really!


----------

